# Posted: Tamron 18-200mm VC for EOS M Review



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 10, 2014)

Hello all. This is a very interesting option for M owners because it provides both reasonable tele performance along with a truly all-in-one solution that is very portable (though the lens is on the large side for an EOS M).

The review post/links are here: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=23194.0

There is a written review, video review, and image gallery with some full size samples.

You can also go straight to the review site that has all of those links: 
http://dustinabbott.net/2014/10/tamron-18-200mm-vc-review/

P.S. I will be going live with the Rokinon 12mm f/2 lens in the next week or so. #catoutofthebag - I liked it so much that I bought it and added it to my kit.


----------



## Fribernip (Jan 16, 2015)

Some of the things to come May well be soon.

Sbobet  คาสิโนออนไลน์


----------

